# Need Some Advice



## specops31 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm retired military (Army) and have dealt with nothing but semi autos. I'm in the market for a back-up to my SIG and would like a reliable revolver. I have read similar posts and the opinions vary. Due to price alone, I was looking at the Taurus MODEL 605 .357 Mag. . Forgive me for my ingnorance in terminology, but I hear the term "Lock" mentioned a lot. Is this a term that is synonomous for a more familiar term? Any and all advice is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Specops31 the lock is on the side of a S&W and on a Taurus it is on the back of the hammer. It works with a key and they have been knowed to fail on the S&W but I never heard of one failing on a Taurus. It's called the Clinton hole on Smiths and it's a none needed feature on them. (child safty:sigh!). Get one of the 15oz to 20oz j-frames without a hammer and they make perfect pocket backups. Both makes have them. You can get a .357 if you wish and use .38+P loads in it for defense. The .357 is a little hard to handle in a snub nose. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 What Baldy said. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If you are looking for a backup, have you considered a KelTec 3AT? Fantastic little mouse gun.


----------



## IMI-Trent (Jul 19, 2007)

Since we're on the topic of advice...
:help:
I have a Baby Eagle in .40, but I'd like something a little smaller and lighter to carry, and am particularly interested in revolvers (not exclusively). I haven't really experimented with any carrying styles, since I don't have a CHL or the disposable income to buy multiple holsters, but I'm pretty sure that a pocket carry or IWB would fit best with my day to day routine. Any advice on firearms suitable for me? 

Thanks, and Gig 'em!
:smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

What they said! S&W or Taurus are fine wheel guns and have a plethora of models to choose from and if you desire to dance with the one you brung(auto's) the P3AT is a fine choice. 
I think you will be satisfied with whichever choice you make.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i like the ruger sp101 for my daily carry piece. it's a 2.25" barrel, 5 shot 357. recoil is managable and the little guy shoots dead accurate. i like the build of the rugers too, like tanks.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I 2nd that on the RUGER, either SP101 or the GP100, as far as revolvers go, they are built rock solid and much better price than a S&W.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

reliable revolver?
backup?
S&W J frame in 357 - then your decision on 38, 38+p or 38+p+ or 357.
this is the only revolver I read about in CCA mag articles or even pocket handguns


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Got to add my 2 cents on the Ruger SP 101. At 24 0z it carries well but the recoil is managable. I feel that any snub nose requires more practice to shoot well than an auto. I like the 357 mag caliber and the Ruger will handle full power loads over multiple lifetimes. It's my primary carry piece and I have a couple of holsters and for pocket carry a pocket protector from Simply Rugged.

http://www.simplyrugged.com/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

IMI-Trent said:


> Since we're on the topic of advice...
> :help:
> I have a Baby Eagle in .40, but I'd like something a little smaller and lighter to carry, and am particularly interested in revolvers (not exclusively). I haven't really experimented with any carrying styles, since I don't have a CHL or the disposable income to buy multiple holsters, but I'm pretty sure that a pocket carry or IWB would fit best with my day to day routine. Any advice on firearms suitable for me?
> 
> ...


Stay with your .40 ammo. Buy a Kahr PM40, add an ArmaLaser, and stuff it in your pocket. Looks like a palm-pilot in your pocket... Accurate, reliable, and less than an inch thick...

Jeff


----------

